# Peterborough tickets going free



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Due to me picking up our new Chausson on May 2nd I have decided to not attend the MHF Rally at the Peterborough Show. Therefore I have a ticket for the full weekend ( Thurs-Mon) to give away. Be aware that the first and last letters of our vehicle registration are shown on the ticket and ticket states that it is non- transferable.
Anyone interested, PM me, and I will post them to you.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

You have a PM


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Tickets now gone to first reply!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Would who ever had them please let Clianthus know who they are please so that they can be added to the rally list.
Thank you.


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope you all realise you are messing up my lists :lol: :lol:


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Interesting 
Some of had a battle to get our tickets and some of us are giving them away

:? :? 

Looking forward to next Friday

Steve F


----------

